# Please help sex my Patricias



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Hello all, I need some help sexing my Patricias, I have a supposely pair that I got late April of this year, I was told they were 12 months old at the time, but I haven't heard or seen any calling yet  here are some not so good pics of them, hopefully someone here can help me sex them.

the first 4 pics are the probable male


































Female


































Thanks Guys


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I think you have the sexes right. 

The first frog has the classic male tinc heart shaped toe-pads (not a guarantee, but a good sign) and the second has the female tinc 'back arch'. 

I would just give them a bit more time. You could try simulating a dry season for a couple of weeks followed by heavy misting and feeding. That might get them started.

Good luck!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a pair to me. I'm in the same situation, I was sold a probable 2.1 trio 12 months old. They do look like a 2.1 but I haven't seen any calling, thinking maybe not as old as I thought.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I've been buying probable pairs for the last two years, so far only 30% have been right.


----------

